# Found pigeon with damaged tail feathers



## crazysouthasian (Sep 10, 2009)

At the college I go to my boyfriend noticed a pigeon sitting on a fence and later a railing, not being scared away by passing students and we hung around it for a bit and noticed it wasn't flying away. First I thought my bf was being a dork trying to feed it, but the bird went up to his hand, started pecking at the crackers and at his hand. Later he was pecking frantically at my fingers and we figured it was hungry so we bought it bread and some water which it quickly ate. 

He saw another lady feeding the bird later on and today we saw the bird in the same spot again and he even flew a little and landed on my hand, arm, and then went onto my shoulder pecking at me. I noticed quite a lot of its tail feathers were missing which is why it can't fly well and has stayed in the same area. I'm starting to feel bad and want to help this bird out but my bf said it's not good cuz it'll get used to it.

But after reading a lil bit from this site I guess it's okay to help it out? atleast untill it's feathers grow back? 

If I can't take it in, what could I do to help the pigeon? And if I should take it in, and I can, then for how long and what should I know about caring for it?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you can take him in and then let us know your location to see if we have a member near you that can help you out. he sounds tame and with his feathers damaged sounds like he would be in danger. so please get him home to a safe place. some wild bird seed and water will do for now.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Please try to catch him. It would be great Like Spirit Wings said to list where you are, we have members all over and someone might be close by to help out. 

If he is landing on you, it sounds like he needs a new place to call home other than the wild. He is probably most grateful that a human finally has helped him get his food,which he could be very used to... Let us know when you have him secured and your location! BEST of Luck!
Jenn


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Missing tail feathers won't stop him from flying. This bird has some other problem and it needs your help.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

As mentioned, missing tail feathers won't keep a pigeon from flying, and they
don't normally peck frantically at human fingers to be fed. You may have a compromised adult, or a jouvenile compromised and not yet able to cope on its' own, or a feral turned into a pet that was released to fend for itself and unable to do so.

In any case, the best scenario would be for you to coax the bird close enough
to throw a blanket over it and bring the bird home for observation.

If you could tell us your general location, there may be a member in you area that might be able to help you in evaluating your avian friend....

fp


----------

